# Newest Member of the Blue Dog Mafia



## jmfdakaniterider2

I would like to welcome the newest member of the Blue dog Mafia  Mr Andrew Bryan from Irwinville Ga ........It took us some time to convert him from them Walcurs but he has saw the light 

Congrats to Mr Bryan on being the first Member voted in ...

Sorry Walker boyz he's on the Mafia  side now 


If ya'll don't belive it then ask him .........

Told ya'll the Blue Dog Mafia  is gaining Power every day


----------



## thomas gose

is that a rope holding a coon in that tree? us walker boys hunt free ranging coons!!!also looks like you had to tie him high enough to hold him on the tree!


----------



## Arrow3

Must have been a possum up that tree...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> is that a rope holding a coon in that tree? us walker boys hunt free ranging coons!!!also looks like you had to tie him high enough to hold him on the tree!



He used to be a Walcur man so you tell me if that is how ya'll train them


----------



## thomas gose

thomas gose said:


> us walker boys hunt free ranging coons!!!also looks like you had to tie him high enough to hold him on the tree!



Lol that dogs got a pretty enough hide to make a rug with!


----------



## muddy_patrick

CORECTION: Andrew Bryan is not a member of the mofia! He was askd to join so that the mofia would have one dog worthy of getting on here and blowing up about them!!!!! Il never b in anything that has anything to do with a dang bluetic, much less hunt one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose

muddy_patrick said:


> CORECTION: Andrew Bryan is not a member of the mofia! He was askd to join so that the mofia would have one dog worthy of getting on here and blowing up about them!!!!! Il never b in anything that has anything to do with a dang bluetic, much less hunt one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gotta love that saddle back walker!!!!!


----------



## hoopdaddy

That blanket back is alright with me i like them walkers also             hoopdaddy


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels

*Rabbit Tracks Every Where~~>``````````````````````````````````````*

Sure Gald my dog is not in this Fight!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## coondog1

The bluetick mafia would not know what to do with a Handler/Trainer as good as Muddy!

I promise ya he could win with a Blue dog!


----------



## ga logger




----------



## coon hunter

i didnt think that Andrew had stooped that low


----------



## coondog1

Muddy is more likely to be a member of the Daylight Mafia ( that group of boys in South Ga that get those big late round checks as the sun comes up......if they are not on a late round, they're usually training for one)! I can think of a few in that Mafia!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> CORECTION: Andrew Bryan is not a member of the mofia! He was askd to join so that the mofia would have one dog worthy of getting on here and blowing up about them!!!!! Il never b in anything that has anything to do with a dang bluetic, much less hunt one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Come on now Muddy that ain't what you where saying Sunday afternoon when Me , You and Chase were riding dirt roads.

I do recall that you said you wanted to join the Mafia because we are gaining power and you did not wanna be on the outside lookin in 

It's ok Muddy we can protect you from them Walker Boyz, we can put you and your new Bluetick up in a safe house so they can not find you......


We are very proud to have the PKC Youth handler of the year as a Mafia member






" Rickeys we don't miss"


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

coondog1 said:


> The bluetick mafia would not know what to do with a Handler/Trainer as good as Muddy!
> 
> I promise ya he could win with a Blue dog!



That is why we recruited him


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

I've seen ol Muddy do some pretty dumb stuff (i.e. bubbles, walmart parking lot in tifton, and golf clubs to a boat), but joining the Mafia is either a miscommunication or it just takes the cake...LOL


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I've seen ol Muddy do some pretty dumb stuff (i.e. bubbles, walmart parking lot in tifton, and golf clubs to a boat), but joining the Mafia is either a miscommunication or it just takes the cake...LOL



Would you like a slice of cake


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

I like cake, but I'll surely have to pass on this one man!


But could you clear something up for me?  Is the blue dog mafia kind of like an AA meeting group for those coon hunters that realize that they seriously have a problem (the love for blue dogs)?    

Remember, the first step is admitting that you have a problem!!!


----------



## thomas gose

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I like cake, but I'll surely have to pass on this one man!
> 
> 
> But could you clear something up for me?  Is the blue dog mafia kind of like an AA meeting group for those coon hunters that realize that they seriously have a problem (the love for blue dogs)?
> 
> Remember, the first step is admitting that you have a problem!!!



makes sence


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I like cake, but I'll surely have to pass on this one man!
> 
> 
> But could you clear something up for me?  Is the blue dog mafia kind of like an AA meeting group for those coon hunters that realize that they seriously have a problem (the love for blue dogs)?
> :
> 
> 
> Remember, the first step is admitting that you have a problem!!!



You tell me!!!! seems to me that hunting a walcur is like smokin crack ....... you can't admit you aint got a problem till it's to dagum late
Buying A Walcur is just like buying crack they are every corner



thomas gose said:


> makes sence



So Thomas you gonna admit again you got a problem with off game


----------



## buckshot1

Good looking hound


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

mriver72 said:


> I used to hunt Blue Dawgs but they were so slow i didnt get home befur daylight I bought me a ol Walker tree 2 or three and back at home in time to watch the 11 oclock news .....



Ain't hard to slick tree 2or 3 before 11 o'clock news with a walcur when there is ten thousand trees in the woods


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

this is getting good


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

mriver72 said:


> At least i got to shine my light  up in a tree and hear a dog tree all that ol bluedogs gonna do is boooo hooooo they so slow you aint gotta take um off the leash do you ???



You still shinin a slick tree , seams to me a waste of money for a light and a dog when ya don't even see a coon 

But then again thats what ya get when your a internet coon hunter

Bring that Walcur to Irwinville Aug 10th for our PKC hunt


----------



## deramey67

real hunting no pkc,ukc,or akc rules just straight up coon for coon. just like a blue dog to hide behind silly rules that prove nothin. a walker will tree and have the meat and be back at the truck before the blue tick even finds the track.


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Bring that Walcur to Irwinville Aug 10th for our PKC


Are you wanting to loose that bad?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

deramey67 said:


> real hunting no pkc,ukc,or akc rules just straight up coon for coon. just like a blue dog to hide behind silly rules that prove nothin. a walker will tree and have the meat and be back at the truck before the blue tick even finds the track.


 
I understand if your dog is not good enough to hunt in the PKC,UKC, or AKC



Coon for Coon anytime ya wanna come down and do it is fine with me . But don't wanna see ya go home  cause the Blue Dog Mafia  them Walcur Misfits


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Are you wanting to loose that bad?



I ain't scared to loose to a real coon dog ... just hate to get beat by a slick tree @#@##%#


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I understand if your dog is not good enough to hunt in the PKC,UKC, or AKC
> 
> 
> 
> Coon for Coon anytime ya wanna come down and do it is fine with me . But don't wanna see ya go home  cause the Blue Dog Mafia  them Walcur Misfits


Ya'll come up here! Aint none of us north ga hunters coming down there..To easy...A poodle can tree a coon down there..SO,I guess a blue dog can to...Not as many as a walcur but probably do enough to make a blue dog look decent..


----------



## madsnooker89

i got Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off when i hunted a walker he slick treed 2 times i left his Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the woods and made him find his way home its about five miles away from my house them walkers are garbage black and blue dogs rule


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Ya'll come up here! Aint none of us north ga hunters coming down there..To easy...A poodle can tree a coon down there..SO,I guess a blue dog can to...Not as many as a walcur but probably do enough to make a blue dog look decent..



Why not come down here ? Is it because your dogs legs on one side are longer than the other side and all he'll do is run circles around a slick tree? caused from standing on them hills ya got up there

Poodles are welcome here if you got one that will tree a coon


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> i got Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off when i hunted a walker he slick treed 2 times i left his Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the woods and made him find his way home its about five miles away from my house them walkers are garbage black and blue dogs rule


 Your close enough to come to our hunts...We will show what happens to black and blue dogs around here! They usually have to go home claiming they got cheated or something..They dont wanna just admit they got that tail spanked


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> i got Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off when i hunted a walker he slick treed 2 times i left his Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the woods and made him find his way home its about five miles away from my house them walkers are garbage black and blue dogs rule



See Us Blue dog hunters are everywhere


----------



## deramey67

come to north ga and we'll see how them lazy blue dogs do in the hills where it takes a real dog and not a wanna be. I do hunt in ukc'and akc. and beat some high dollar dogs but that don't make a dog. seeing the coon more than not makes a dog. everyone has to agree with that. Walkers rule and blue dogs drool.


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why not come down here ? Is it because your dogs legs on one side are longer than the other side and all he'll do is run circles around a slick tree? caused from standing on them hills ya got up there
> 
> Poodles are welcome here if you got one that will tree a coon


Only time mine runs around a tree is when a mean blue dog is chasing it
....I'll be there come this fall..Yall can come up around cordele and hunt with me..I'm sure my buddy want care..He likes those blues for some reason I might tree more coons than yall do but we will have a good time..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

deramey67 said:


> come to north ga and we'll see how them lazy blue dogs do in the hills where it takes a real dog and not a wanna be. I do hunt in ukc'and akc. and beat some high dollar dogs but that don't make a dog. seeing the coon more than not makes a dog. everyone has to agree with that. Walkers rule and blue dogs drool.



Careful what ya wish for , we may just have to stop on the way up to the UKC world hunt in Sept. Is your so called High dollar beater Qualified for the World UKC hunt?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Only time mine runs around a tree is when a mean blue dog is chasing it
> ....I'll be there come this fall..Yall can come up around cordele and hunt with me..I'm sure my buddy want care..He likes those blues for some reason I might NOT tree more coons than yall do but we will have a good time..



Sounds like a plan to me ... and I fixed your post by the way


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me ... and I fixed your post by the way


----------



## deramey67

wheres your club at gadawg


----------



## sheriffandy

*my Blue dog*

I'm sorry GA DAWG but i guess i've jumped the fence on you. i now have a blue dog. well actually his name is blue. introducing "pr" Boone's swampmusic Blueprint..... LOL


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

sheriffandy said:


> I'm sorry GA DAWG but i guess i've jumped the fence on you. i now have a blue dog. well actually his name is blue. introducing "pr" Boone's swampmusic Blueprint..... LOL



Nice lookin Rabbit dog


----------



## deramey67

Don't hunt them enough and don't care to would rather pleasure hunt. titles don't make dogs being right and not hiding behind any silly rules. all everyone here can say is every dog has his day.


----------



## GA DAWG

deramey67 said:


> wheres your club at gadawg


You talking about the south ga club? If so its about 10 miles south of cordele..


----------



## GA DAWG

sheriffandy said:


> I'm sorry GA DAWG but i guess i've jumped the fence on you. i now have a blue dog. well actually his name is blue. introducing "pr" Boone's swampmusic Blueprint..... LOL


Dang,who named that dog? He is a good looking feller though! You remember me hunting a blue dog dont ya? Worst 2 years of my life Maybe you dont remember Granny..I was skeered to get out much then..LACK OF DOG POWER!


----------



## madsnooker89

i dont like hunting with slick treeing walkturds its not worth spending my money for gas i rather coon hunt with a labradoodle any day black and blue all the way ok bobby


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

mriver72 said:


> I got a walker female i will hunt agianst any blue dog around just bring them ol blue dogs to the swamps and let the dogs speak for themselves dont need to go out on a cast except for 2 dogs .. mine and yours when do you want to go ??????



You must be from South Ga ......
Name the time and place and the Blue Dog Mafia  will try and work ya in for a


----------



## WALKER BOY 2




----------



## madsnooker89

i bet money that my snappin turtle will tree better than any of them buiscuit eater walker ****s


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> i bet money that my snappin turtle will tree better than any of them buiscuit eater walker ****s


Snapping turtle sounds about right for a blue dog..I mean,how many others have held their own world hunt and the final cast get scratched for fighting? If I went and hunted that thing..I'd pay my vet to ride along with me


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah he bites them  walkers for slick treein so you dog will come out of the woods without a ear and nose


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

I think my brothers Red tick female will whip all your dogs.


----------



## muddy_patrick

well fellows tonight we will finally settle all of this blue dog walker dog english dog non sence.  We have a challenge of a life time....two blue dogs up aginst a walker and a walker english cross. The bluetic mofia has accepted the challenge and we are going 20 dollars a drop. So not only can we shut them up but......take their money tooo. So all you true blue boys keep your eye on this board because ill give play by play on my phone. And do me a favor.......say a prayer for the bluetick mofia. thanks, ANDREW BRYAN


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> well fellows tonight we will finally settle all of this blue dog walker dog english dog non sence.  We have a challenge of a life time....two blue dogs up aginst a walker and a walker english cross. The bluetic mofia has accepted the challenge and we are going 20 dollars a drop. So not only can we shut them up but......take their money tooo. So all you true blue boys keep your eye on this board because ill give play by play on my phone. And do me a favor.......say a prayer for the bluetick mofia. thanks, ANDREW BRYAN



Muddy Patrick you beter bring the Farm money if ya gonna call out the Mafia like this 

Hope your crops are in good shape when the Blue Dog Mafia starts farmin them on July 1st and make sure you service up our tractors by then also  BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I think my brothers Red tick female will whip all your dogs.



Thinkin ain't worth a cuss ...........


----------



## deramey67

it's bad when you have to bring someone elses dog into a fight.It's gonna b funny when them walkers  up on them other dogs.


----------



## willcox

*first report*

Muddy and chase just called in first report. Dogs being hunted are patrick [wal] sam [blu] hub [blu] and  red [cro]. First turnout patrick got caught by 6 and is at -100 . 3 dogs have returned and are in the box.  Sam is still hunting.


----------



## willcox

Scores with 1 hr 27 min hunt time left: Sam 200 circle red 0 hub 0 patrick -100. Recasting


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Thinkin ain't worth a cuss ...........


Well I no my brothers dog will whip all your dogs.


----------



## willcox

Score update patrick -100  175 circle      red 175 circle    sam 200 circle    jimmy withdrew hub when they found rattlesnake close to tree. Sam is treed and they are going 2 him.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Can I really believe what I am seeing...Brad is back in the woods?  Team Bob baby!  If it aint crossed it probably lost!!!


----------



## willcox

Sam 200 circle 150+  patrick - 100 175 circle  red 175 circle  20 minutes remaining


----------



## willcox

Fellows  the results are in from the blue dog mafia invitational. The cast had a good night of hunting even though they killed a 4 ft diamondback rattler that caused one to withdraw due to soiled clothing.4th place was hub a bluetick owned by willcox/ phillips handled by jimmy [ i messed my pants] davis  3rd was patrick owned/ handled by andrew bryan 175minus  2nd was red o/h brad hall with 100 minus 
 winner was sam a bluetick  owned by willcox/phillips handled by phillips with 150 plus.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

was this just bluetickes?


----------



## thomas gose

willcox said:


> Score update patrick -100  175 circle      red 175 circle    sam 200 circle    jimmy withdrew hub when they found rattlesnake close to tree. Sam is treed and they are going 2 him.



withdrew hub? did he not know before the cast there are snakes in ga and its june?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> was this just bluetickes?



Boy you can't read??????????????????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> withdrew hub? did he not know before the cast there are snakes in ga and its june?



Ya I knew it but I'm good till I see one then I'm done for a week or so


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Ya'll Walcur boyz ain't got nuthin to say now






Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Well I no my brothers dog will whip all your dogs.



Careful in what ya wish on your brother son


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya I knew it but I'm good till I see one then I'm done for a week or so



LOL i hear ya myself not to worried about snakes but the gators down there scare the .... out of me!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> LOL i hear ya myself not to worried about snakes but the gators down there scare the .... out of me!



I hear ya snakes bears and spiders are my down fall


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Here is the proof Boys this Blue Dog Mafia Invatational was hunted under PKC rules and the proof is on the score card ...........:


----------



## thomas gose

seems like a set up to me!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> seems like a set up to me!



Was all done fair and square !!!!!!!!!

It is all true and it can happen to you .... I'm tellin ya'll just keep callin out the Mafia and see what happens when them dogs of color hit the coon woods......


----------



## thomas gose

yes it could happen to me but ill come hunt down there and atleast beat you after a snake withdraw!lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> yes it could happen to me but ill come hunt down there and atleast beat you after a snake withdraw!lol



Snakes ain't out year round so if ya gonna beat me then ya better plan it just right


----------



## ryan_beasley

wow!  150 plus in a 2 hour hunt!  I don't think that'd get you in at a local hunt in Montana.  That's some pressure hounds ya'll got there! Lol. Jk


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> wow!  150 plus in a 2 hour hunt!  I don't think that'd get you in at a local hunt in Montana.  That's some pressure hounds ya'll got there! Lol. Jk



Don't matter what the points are the truth is the Walcur and Walcur cross did not see a coon and the Blue Dog Mafia showed them the meat


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> well fellows tonight we will finally settle all of this blue dog walker dog english dog non sence.  We have a challenge of a life time....two blue dogs up aginst a walker and a walker english cross. The bluetic mofia has accepted the challenge and we are going 20 dollars a drop. So not only can we shut them up but......take their money tooo. So all you true blue boys keep your eye on this board because ill give play by play on my phone. And do me a favor.......say a prayer for the bluetick mofia. thanks, ANDREW BRYAN



Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## mriver72

madsnooker89 said:


> yeah he bites them  walkers for slick treein so you dog will come out of the woods without a ear and nose



Why did you trim that ol Black  Banty rooster in that Picture ??


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Careful in what ya wish on your brother son


His dog is a bad dog. the best in Pickens co that I no of. If yall want to come up here and hunt. come on so that yall can get your


----------



## locknut

Danged if ol Muddy ain't shamed us!!!!!!


----------



## clp286

Whos next!!!!!!!!!!! done beat the wal/cros team 1 is a platinum ch.
and the other 1 was a fine hound. just didnt have what it takes 2 beat the blue dog mafia, if there are any takers out there that would like to have the same done to them just let us know. we are like a turnip patch with no fence come and get u a mess!!!!


----------



## muddy_patrick

Well boys its true a bluetick can beat a dog with tick fever. Blues were a one nite wonder. They win and they turn and run. Wonder if they can do it consistently. Lets not forget that the one circle the cross and the walker had was a hard runner that just made it to a den. The late minus was last second effort from a pro handler. Hmmmm... Things could obviously have changed. Between a rattlesnake found at the den to a gator somewhere in between, it just aint fair fight against the blues. Better be packing a hitch against the Blue Dog Mafia......


----------



## GA DAWG

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> His dog is a bad dog. the best in Pickens co that I no of. If yall want to come up here and hunt. come on so that yall can get your


Who is your brother? Whats this super dogs name? I aint skeered to get beat by a redtick myself!!! You must not get out much in Pickens CountyWithout even knowing what it is..I know its not the best in pickens county..


----------



## GA DAWG

muddy_patrick said:


> Well boys its true a bluetick can beat a dog with tick fever. Blues were a one nite wonder. They win and they turn and run. Wonder if they can do it consistently. Lets not forget that the one circle the cross and the walker had was a hard runner that just made it to a den. The late minus was last second effort from a pro handler. Hmmmm... Things could obviously have changed. Between a rattlesnake found at the den to a gator somewhere in between, it just aint fair fight against the blues. Better be packing a hitch against the Blue Dog Mafia......


Was not fair anyhow..Ya'll were out numbered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clp286

GA DAWG said:


> Was not fair anyhow..Ya'll were out numbered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



how was they out numbered it was 2 on 2, if u wanna bring your holstein next time u are more than welcome to there ga dawg!! lol


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

GA DAWG said:


> Who is your brother? Whats this super dogs name? I aint skeered to get beat by a redtick myself!!! You must not get out much in Pickens CountyWithout even knowing what it is..I know its not the best in pickens county..


Craker. And how do you no it is not the best in Pickens. You want to come hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Craker. And how do you no it is not the best in Pickens. You want to come hunt.


Why is your name walker boy? I'll come hunt one of these nights..You aint far..Where yall at in pickens county?He ever hunt this power house in any pkc hunts?


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

GA DAWG said:


> Why is your name walker boy? I'll come hunt one of these nights..You aint far..Where yall at in pickens county?He ever hunt this power house in any pkc hunts?


Marblehill. No she ant no reg dog. And Becouse my Last name is Walker.


----------



## GA DAWG

clp286 said:


> how was they out numbered it was 2 on 2, if u wanna bring your holstein next time u are more than welcome to there ga dawg!! lol


Thats what I hear the bluetick hunters crying about every year when they lose the world hunts..WAAAA WAAAA they were more walkers hunted than blue ticks..Thats why we didnt win!! Looks like their was twice as many blueticks on this cast than Walker dogs to me Dont worry I'll be there this winter with the power I might have to borrow it though


----------



## GA DAWG

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Marblehill. No she ant no reg dog. And Becouse my Last name is Walker.


Aint gotta be reg to hunt pkc.. Come to dawsonville club at the next pkc hunt and we will get her so she can hunt..


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

GA DAWG said:


> Aint gotta be reg to hunt pkc.. Come to dawsonville club at the next pkc hunt and we will get her so she can hunt..


when is it.


----------



## GA DAWG

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> when is it.


July the 9th..


----------



## thomas gose

dawg lets go down there we'll run two walkers and two blue dogs what do ya say.


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> dawg lets go down there we'll run two walkers and two blue dogs what do ya say.


Sounds good to me but I AINT going this time of year..Not to south ga..The gators and cotton mouths can have it right now! They should come meet us at Olcmulgee wma this fall..Everybody will be on neutral ground then..Then if mine swims that big ol river..Maybe I can talk some of them into going after her


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

GA DAWG said:


> July the 9th..


We will try to be there. I no she will be ready.


----------



## willcox

ryan_beasley said:


> wow!  150 plus in a 2 hour hunt!  I don't think that'd get you in at a local hunt in Montana.  That's some pressure hounds ya'll got there! Lol. Jk



aint u the same one that had that disturbing picture of you having your way with your dog? 


 you walcur boys just amaze me. talk about a bunch of boo hoo ers. muddy  thats pretty good about tick fever and all those excuses. i think ole sam getting in your head a little and wearing you down.we are gonna get you some help bud dont want you to mess around and do something foolish. you have done had a dog that couldnt take the pressure and commited suicide by jumping in front of a car.dont want you and patricka to do the same. we all know you was counting on that win last night to fix your tractor step and well help you with that too   remember fellows  friends dont let friends hunt walcurs!


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds good to me but I AINT going this time of year..Not to south ga..The gators and cotton mouths can have it right now! They should come meet us at Olcmulgee wma this fall..Everybody will be on neutral ground then..Then if mine swims that big ol river..Maybe I can talk some of them into going after her



i hear ya i have alot of family around there we could get a boat in about 20min.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

GA DAWG said:


> Who is your brother? Whats this super dogs name? I aint skeered to get beat by a redtick myself!!! You must not get out much in Pickens CountyWithout even knowing what it is..I know its not the best in pickens county..



Whos got the Best dog in Pickens co. Thats what I want to no.


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> i hear ya i have alot of family around there we could get a boat in about 20min.


Dang, I wish I'd have known that year before last..DO NOT EVER go there if its rained 4" the day your hunt is planned..You'll be miserable


----------



## GA DAWG

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Whos got the Best dog in Pickens co. Thats what I want to no.


I can think of a few pretty good-uns but really I dont know..Your brother might


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

I now there is so good dog here in pickens. We hunt with every dog here just about it. Do you no any body that coon hunts By there name.


----------



## GA DAWG

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I now there is so good dog here in pickens. We hunt with every dog here just about it. Do you no any body that coon hunts By there name.


I'll send you a pm..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Thats what I hear the bluetick hunters crying about every year when they lose the world hunts..WAAAA WAAAA they were more walkers hunted than blue ticks..Thats why we didnt win!! Looks like their was twice as many blueticks on this cast than Walker dogs to me Dont worry I'll be there this winter with the power I might have to borrow it though



Twice as many blue dogs on a 4 dog cast 
I sure hope you were not home schooled cause you sure can't add ..........

Walcur cross , Walcur and 2 blue dogs = 4


----------



## GA DAWG

That seems like twice as many blueticks to me..Lets see,2 blueticks and 1 pure walker..1X2 IS 2..Thats twice as many as 1 aint it? Anyhow,I dont care if you hunt 5 blues to my 1 when we meet up...Mine want tree with a bluedog..Shes RACIST!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Whos got the Best dog in Pickens co. Thats what I want to no.



I heard it's slim pickins on good coon dogs up there in Pickens Co.

But if ya wanna play we can travel , Tell ya what we will get it set up this fall and when the Mafia whoops that red dog then ya'll pay for the gas back home and the motel for a night. and if that red dog does luck up and beat the mafia then we will pay for ya a hunt down here in South Ga ...

What ya say ????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> That seems like twice as many blueticks to me..Lets see,2 blueticks and 1 pure walker..1X2 IS 2..Thats twice as many as 1 aint it? Anyhow,I dont care if you hunt 5 blues to my 1 when we meet up...Mine want tree with a bluedog..Shes RACIST!!



You must have some Jessie Jackson blood in her

It ain't our fault they brought knives to a gun fight


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I heard it's slim pickins on good coon dogs up there in Pickens Co.
> 
> But if ya wanna play we can travel , Tell ya what we will get it set up this fall and when the Mafia whoops that red dog then ya'll pay for the gas back home and the motel for a night. and if that red dog does luck up and beat the mafia then we will pay for ya a hunt down here in South Ga ...
> 
> What ya say ????


You dont wanna come up here..We have snakes,bears and SPIDERS and big ones at that....Our spiders are so big..I've seen people trying to plus them as coons


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> aint u the same one that had that disturbing picture of you having your way with your dog?
> 
> 
> you walcur boys just amaze me. talk about a bunch of boo hoo ers. muddy  thats pretty good about tick fever and all those excuses. i think ole sam getting in your head a little and wearing you down.we are gonna get you some help bud dont want you to mess around and do something foolish. you have done had a dog that couldnt take the pressure and commited suicide by jumping in front of a car.dont want you and patricka to do the same. we all know you was counting on that win last night to fix your tractor step and well help you with that too   remember fellows  friends dont let friends hunt walcurs!



What ????????????? Muddy you done knocked off the Mafia's tractor step?????


Hey Willcox ... What ya say we have another Blue Dog Mafia Invational soon ....


Ya'll look for the invite in your in boxes


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

GA DAWG said:


> That seems like twice as many blueticks to me..Lets see,2 blueticks and 1 pure walker..1X2 IS 2..Thats twice as many as 1 aint it? Anyhow,I dont care if you hunt 5 blues to my 1 when we meet up...Mine want tree with a bluedog..Shes RACIST!!


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I heard it's slim pickins on good coon dogs up there in Pickens Co.
> 
> But if ya wanna play we can travel , Tell ya what we will get it set up this fall and when the Mafia whoops that red dog then ya'll pay for the gas back home and the motel for a night. and if that red dog does luck up and beat the mafia then we will pay for ya a hunt down here in South Ga ...
> 
> What ya say ????


 We cant pay for that. I might be able to pay for it. How much will that be.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

:





GA DAWG said:


> You dont wanna come up here..We have snakes,bears and SPIDERS and big ones at that....Our spiders are so big..I've seen people trying to plus them as coons



Hey out of sight out of mind ....... If I don't see them I'm good to go

Ain't nuthin against you but we just put that red dog from Pickens on the Mafia hit list


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> We have snakes,bears and SPIDERS and big ones at that....Our spiders are so big..I've seen people trying to plus them as coons



he's out better wait till december!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> We cant pay for that. I might be able to pay for it. How much will that be.



??????????????????????????? what ya sayin???????????????

If ya gotta ask how much then ya can't afford it son !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> he's out better wait till december!



Better wait till January so we don't take all your kids Christmas money


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> ??????????????????????????? what ya sayin???????????????



I can do about 75 or 100 thats it. I am 16. and ant got no Job and nether does my brother. yea you beter what to Jan so that i can have the money.


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> he's out better wait till december!


He aint gotta worry about the bears anyhow..They are plenty fast..Aint no bluedog gonna put one up a tree  Am I on the mafia hit list now also?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I can do about 75 or 100 thats it. I am 16. and ant got no Job and nether does my brother. yea you beter what to Jan so that i can have the money.



My goodness son your still wet behind the ears then.......

We ain't comin up for just lunch money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> He aint gotta worry about the bears anyhow..They are plenty fast..Aint no bluedog gonna put one up a tree  Am I on the mafia hit list now also?



You ain't on the list yet


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

How many people coming with YALL????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> How many people coming with YALL????



Son we have beat you already if ya gotta figure it up


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

How many. I might can get so walker boys to join in.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> How many. I might can get so walker boys to join in.



2 Mafia members and 2 Blue Dogs


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

I might can get a walker dog or to.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I might can get a walker dog or to.



We will hunt a 4 dog cast 2 bluedogs and what ever you wanna bring , hunt it on a 2 hour hunt using PKC or UKC rules it will be up to you....... and the places you got to hunt 

Wear your big boy underwear cause them huggies ain't good for the land when we whip them off of ya'll


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

Alright. will let yall boys no something soon.


----------



## madsnooker89

to bad your not up in north georgia blue dog mafia i would join the yall in a heart beat but do you know of any big spook dog mafias?


----------



## muddy_patrick

Total Wipeout!!!!!

Well boys i was just passing through last night and ran into The Blue Dog Mafia having a friendly pleasure hunt with two fellow walkers. Ole hubcap came back to the truck minus two ears after he couldnt seem to keep his hormones in check and stuck his nose in the wrong hole. One walker female had a ricky in a bush and the other proceeded to cross the road on another. So the mafia seeming down and out drug ol reliable out for the last drop and they must have forgotten to refuel him after the night before. 150 yards at the most and back at the truck. Walker girls went the distance and were split. Is somebody helping the mafia, thickest woods in ben hill county, couldn't even shine the trees and above all another snake. But the walkers have pulled even thanks to a "Queen". With it all tied up looks like "Patricka" is going to have to finish it once and for all. So Blues the sun dont shine up the same dog's a@$ every night! So fellow walkers with the wipeout and my alternate escapade it was very successful night!!!


----------



## muddy_patrick

So Mafia you might want to water and fertilize those turnips cause they came and got a mess and i want to make sure theres plenty for myself.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

muddy_patrick said:


> So Mafia you might want to water and fertilize those turnips cause they came and got a mess and i want to make sure theres plenty for myself.



You ain't from Chula!  When ya'll comin huntin with us?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> Total Wipeout!!!!!
> 
> Well boys i was just passing through last night and ran into The Blue Dog Mafia having a friendly pleasure hunt with two fellow walkers. Ole hubcap came back to the truck minus two ears after he couldnt seem to keep his hormones in check and stuck his nose in the wrong hole. One walker female had a ricky in a bush and the other proceeded to cross the road on another. So the mafia seeming down and out drug ol reliable out for the last drop and they must have forgotten to refuel him after the night before. 150 yards at the most and back at the truck. Walker girls went the distance and were split. Is somebody helping the mafia, thickest woods in ben hill county, couldn't even shine the trees and above all another snake. But the walkers have pulled even thanks to a "Queen". With it all tied up looks like "Patricka" is going to have to finish it once and for all. So Blues the sun dont shine up the same dog's a@$ every night! So fellow walkers with the wipeout and my alternate escapade it was very successful night!!!



Don't you worry there Muddy there are more than 2 dogs on the Mafia....... But we can handle anything ya wanna put out thats for sure


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> So Mafia you might want to water and fertilize those turnips cause they came and got a mess and i want to make sure theres plenty for myself.



Ya'll be careful with them turnips ole Chase put alot of ammonia nitrate on them .. If ya eat to many ya'll get the squirts


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

I think were R going to do it. Go to my pics and i got both dogs on there.


----------



## clp286

muddy_patrick said:


> Total Wipeout!!!!!
> 
> Well boys i was just passing through last night and ran into The Blue Dog Mafia having a friendly pleasure hunt with two fellow walkers. Ole hubcap came back to the truck minus two ears after he couldnt seem to keep his hormones in check and stuck his nose in the wrong hole. One walker female had a ricky in a bush and the other proceeded to cross the road on another. So the mafia seeming down and out drug ol reliable out for the last drop and they must have forgotten to refuel him after the night before. 150 yards at the most and back at the truck. Walker girls went the distance and were split. Is somebody helping the mafia, thickest woods in ben hill county, couldn't even shine the trees and above all another snake. But the walkers have pulled even thanks to a "Queen". With it all tied up looks like "Patricka" is going to have to finish it once and for all. So Blues the sun dont shine up the same dog's a@$ every night! So fellow walkers with the wipeout and my alternate escapade it was very successful night!!!




lets see muddy where was u last nite?? still sobeing about that whoopin i put on u the nite b4!! Ive beat u numurous times and the only time u have beat me is when we was on a hunt and u was slick just like your dog. and for last nite queen put it on me and brad thats 4 sure, my young dog didnt look good and 4 sam i droped him 1 time and i caught him when he croosed over a field road about 800 yards from where we cut. so next time u get on here blowin up dnt be slick like your dog have the facts.


----------



## clp286

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> You ain't from Chula!  When ya'll comin huntin with us?



After the hunt friday nite me and muddy want to hunt till daylight.


----------



## coondog1

I can't believe all this crap.......I knew Sam before Willcox or any other Mafia members had ever heard of him....there is a hunt in Hazlehurst Friday if the blue mafia is so bad.....just remember if a dog doesn't hunt for 15 minutes they are scratched!


----------



## muddy_patrick

I may hunt til daylight but it want be on a Bluetick's team. Well credit where credit is due Queen did look good, but as for the other walker didnt she out hunt the blue dog the first drop, you made him cut her off on a different track the second drop (due to crossing the road), and she was split the third drop (couldnt shine tree so thick). And what did blue do again?


----------



## coondog1

Question:
Can you call a dog that wins a cast by treeing on a feeder bucket, and having a coon, a coon dog?

I have a 13 month old Zeb Again X Triple Clover pup that I would love to hunt against Sam. However, we will hunt in big woods and there will be no feeders around!

A coon dog MUST go hunting......HARD......the blue boys will learn eventually (we can only hope)!

Just because a dog can tree an easy coon DOES NOT MAKE IT A COON DOG!


----------



## clp286

muddy_patrick said:


> I may hunt til daylight but it want be on a Bluetick's team. Well credit where credit is due Queen did look good, but as for the other walker didnt she out hunt the blue dog the first drop, you made him cut her off on a different track the second drop (due to crossing the road), and she was split the third drop (couldnt shine tree so thick). And what did blue do again?




blue spanked your @SS thats 4 sure and u know that u would love to be on the blutick side u have even told me yourself just put ya boots on and we will do it again 2 nite SON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clp286

coondog1 said:


> I can't believe all this crap.......I knew Sam before Willcox or any other Mafia members had ever heard of him....there is a hunt in Hazlehurst Friday if the blue mafia is so bad.....just remember if a dog doesn't hunt for 15 minutes they are scratched!



We will be there u dnt worry about that buddy u just make sure u are there, and u dang sure aint got to worry about the 15 catchin sam


----------



## coondog1

I might just have to show up then ol Blue Boy!! You talk a bunch of crap gonna see how well you back it up......I know all of ol Sam's holes and I know how to beat him!


----------



## coondog1

Be warned: I start the 15 quick when i'm judging.....no grace periods for blueticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madsnooker89

those walker people are so stuck up their dogs butts that they dont know that every coonhound can tree a darn racoon i dont like walker because every body whos got one thinks they are the big stuff


----------



## GA DAWG

Are yall telling me that if I hunt against the Mafia..We need to hunt neutral state land with no feeders??


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> those walker people are so stuck up their dogs butts that they dont know that every coonhound can tree a darn racoon i dont like walker because every body whos got one thinks they are the big stuff


PKC hunt July 9th Dawsonville GA..Round every single bluedog you can find and bring them..We will see what happens..


----------



## willcox

coondog1 -- i been hunting sams line ofdogs since before sam was born so dont tell me what you think you know . i owned sams daddy stealth's littermate brother before stealth ever came 2 ga. 


why is it that its always the folks with circle points that want to cry about how somebody elses dog treed a coon. plus points will always win . yall keep breeding and hunting those me too tree dogs and i promise a blue dog will keep wooping that butt even if it takes him the whole 2 hrs to do it.plus points always win
 
muddy  maybe you ought to try to swap patricka for queen.


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah every lazy person wants a walker because they say they lern faster i rather take 2-3 years to train a good dog then take 1 year to have a crudy dog that slick trees more then he trees a coon you can say what you want about other dogs but the only reason walkers win because 80% of them people have them yall walker people need to not be so close minded and learn ther's more dogs then walker dogs and poeple need to stop beeing lazy and hunt the mountains


----------



## clp286

coondog1 said:


> Be warned: I start the 15 quick when i'm judging.....no grace periods for blueticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!



u just need 2 leave ya watch in the truck if you think you gona get sam for the 15 and have your pen ready to put points in the plus column which u would know nothing about those kind of points!!! also i have hunted against your stock and sam treed a coon behind them so come friday make sure u give your dog a good shavin and have your "TIRE" pumped up cause we dont "PHEAR" any of yall!!


----------



## willcox

FINAL CHALLENGE TO MUDDY OR BRAD OR COONDOG 1 OR ANYBODY ELSE.  NO SCORECARD NEEDED JUST .22 RIFLE AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO BRING. ANY DOG THAT SLICK TREES OR WONT GO HUNTING GETS A CASE OF LEAD POISONING IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. WE CAN PUT AN END TO THE LYING NOW. THIS WAS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE LIES STARTED SO NOW WE GET DOWN TO BUSINESS. PUT UP OR SHUT UP. MY DOG WILL COME HOME AT THE END OF THE NIGHT. WILL YOURS?  NUFF SAID.


----------



## coondog1

Sorry guys! I was just picking! Hope I didn't hurt anyones feelings! We all have our own preferences in the dogs we choose to hunt! I know that Sam is a nice hound! But so is Patrick, Red, Reba, and Queen! We will have a good hunt Friday! I apologize.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Proud Member Of the Blue Dog Mafia !!!!!


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah when i finish training my hound me and you will hunt blood mountain GA DAWG and we'll see who has that better hound


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> yeah when i finish training my hound me and you will hunt blood mountain GA DAWG and we'll see who has that better hound


 I'll see you in about 3 years then Your computer not have a period button???


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> FINAL CHALLENGE TO MUDDY OR BRAD OR COONDOG 1 OR ANYBODY ELSE.  NO SCORECARD NEEDED JUST .22 RIFLE AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO BRING. ANY DOG THAT SLICK TREES OR WONT GO HUNTING GETS A CASE OF LEAD POISONING IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. WE CAN PUT AN END TO THE LYING NOW. THIS WAS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE LIES STARTED SO NOW WE GET DOWN TO BUSINESS. PUT UP OR SHUT UP. MY DOG WILL COME HOME AT THE END OF THE NIGHT. WILL YOURS?  NUFF SAID.


Lets do it in FEB on Olcmulgee wma..


----------



## madsnooker89

dont say your to fat to hunt the mountain yall lazy @ss walker hunters are so lazy I asked 4 walker hunters to hunt up here but they sayed im to fat and its to steep so get some nutz and come hunt up in the mountains


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> dont say your to fat to hunt the mountain yall lazy @ss walker hunters are so lazy I asked 4 walker hunters to hunt up here but they sayed im to fat and its to steep so get some nutz and come hunt up in the mountains


 You aint gonna use my dog for a pup trainer..When you get a dog that can tree its own coon..Then let me know..


----------



## madsnooker89

buddy my dog is 14 months old can tree his own coon trained his self dont need no other dog to train him


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Hey Muddy 

Sorry for the cock block but ya gotta admit the Blue dog Mafia can throw some down ....
It's true there walcur boyz Ole Muddy is livin life on the Mafia side..


Ole Muddy said for himself if it will win then he'll hunt it so look out in the near future for Muddy to be huntin a blue dog


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> buddy my dog is 14 months old can tree his own coon trained his self dont need no other dog to train him


And what color is this dog you have? Its gotta have some walker in it somewhere..Must be a crossbreed!!! BUDDY.


----------



## COONHUNTER123

willcox said:


> FINAL CHALLENGE TO MUDDY OR BRAD OR COONDOG 1 OR ANYBODY ELSE.  NO SCORECARD NEEDED JUST .22 RIFLE AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO BRING. ANY DOG THAT SLICK TREES OR WONT GO HUNTING GETS A CASE OF LEAD POISONING IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN. WE CAN PUT AN END TO THE LYING NOW. THIS WAS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE LIES STARTED SO NOW WE GET DOWN TO BUSINESS. PUT UP OR SHUT UP. MY DOG WILL COME HOME AT THE END OF THE NIGHT. WILL YOURS?  NUFF SAID.


This is for you Wilcox im not taking nothin away from sam he will tree a coon but all this crap has gone on enough it was all fun and games when the mafia was talking crap. I have been not talking because i dont believe in lip smacking with people about whos is better or what but i can tell you this when it comes to the lies that yall said was told there was no lie there i know because i was there like i said i like you and chase but you need to get to true facts from your handler. Thanks and see ya in the woods Kelly  AKA proud member of the Pinkertons and if you dont know what they are google it.


----------



## madsnooker89

nope he's all blacka and tan reg. pkc and ukc no crudy walker in him so give me a few more months and come up here and see who win ok buddy


----------



## holler tree

you guys are a riot. everybody knows ENGLISH dogs are the best. cant believe yall are arguing over some babbling blueticks, some slick tree walker dogs and a mixed up black and tan. lol give me 5 years to train my english and you better watch out.   lololol


----------



## madsnooker89

i guess you cant read holler tree you must be from cummin where GA DAWG is from is reg PKC AND UKC


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

holler tree said:


> you guys are a riot. everybody knows ENGLISH dogs are the best. cant believe yall are arguing over some babbling blueticks, some slick tree walker dogs and a mixed up black and tan. lol give me 5 years to train my english and you better watch out.   lololol


I am with you. But it want take 5 years. we got a 2yr old female that is a good little dog.


----------



## holler tree

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> I am with you. But it want take 5 years. we got a 2yr old female that is a good little dog.


5 years was a joke. and so was the rest of it.. except the part about english dogs being the best. just looking to ruffle a few feathers lol.


----------



## madsnooker89

i like english alot i hunted with this enlish male named lefty in summerville,ga and i fell in love with them he was for sale when i hunted with him but i did not have $2500 in my packet at that time


----------



## willcox

"Thanks and see ya in the woods Kelly AKA proud member of the Pinkertons and if you dont know what they are google it."

GOT PAST THIRD GRADE SO I KNOW WHO THE PINKERTONS WERE
MAYBE YOU WALCUR BOYS SHOULD TRY GOOGLING  THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A TREE AND A COONDOG


I GUESS I AM GOING TO THROW THE TOWEL IN. THIS WAS FUN BUT IM NOT IN TO A BUNCH OF GUYS CALLING THEMSELVES THE "PINKERS"CHASING ME AROUND. YALL WILL HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO PLAY THAT GAME WITH. IT IS FITTING THOUGH FOR A BUNCH OF WALCUR GUYS TO HAVE A PINK CLUB. 
YALL TAKE PATRICKA , QUEENIE,RUBA,AND ROD AND ENJOY YOURSELVES.


REMEMBER   :PLUS POINTS WILL WIN EVERY TIME.

BLUETICKS: HUNT THE BEST TO H*LL WITH THE REST


----------



## Blue Iron

You folks are nuts.


----------



## madsnooker89

well i guess im not close minded like most of you people i will hunt any coler dog but not a walker dog because i dont want to become like the people that have walker dogs and for the people that think my dog is crossed when he gets trained more you can come hunt at my house and we'll see whos dogs the best


----------



## all ticked up

COONHUNTER123 said:


> Thanks and see ya in the woods Kelly  AKA proud member of the Pinkertons and if you dont know what they are google it.



i'm back from my week at the beach sorry ga dawg didn't go north this year alright there 123 im primed and ready would love to see a Pinkerton run me down


----------



## willcox

Blue Iron said:


> You folks are nuts.



AINT NONE OF US EVER BEEN ACCUSED OF BEING REAL SMART CLYDE LOL

ALL TICKED UP  - YOU BETTER BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISHING FOR. YOU MIGHT WANT TO RETHINK THAT. NO TELLING WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN TO YOU IF THEY DO RUN YOU DOWN

I WENT TO THE HOSPITAL THIS MORNING AND ONE OF THOSE PINK LADIES CAME STUMBLING OUT OF THE GIFTSHOP. THOUGHT I HAD BEEN CAUGHT BY ONE OF THOSE PINKER WALKER GUYS

ALL JOKING ASIDE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND FUN WEEKEND


----------



## Blue Iron

willcox said:


> AINT NONE OF US EVER BEEN ACCUSED OF BEING REAL SMART CLYDE LOL


 
Me neither dude! 

I'm just glad to see there is still a few folks hunting, I haven't been but twice in the last month, been wide open at work and it being so hot I just haven't wanted to go.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> You folks are nuts.



Thank you very much


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Pink Dog Mafia


Google Blue dog Mafia


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Google Blue dog Mafia


I did..It says..Slow dogs for slow people


----------



## madsnooker89

i googled GA DAWG and it sayed fat guy not fit to hunt real coon dogs


----------



## all ticked up

madsnooker89 said:


> i googled GA DAWG and it sayed fat guy not fit to hunt real coon dogs



Im glad im home lol


----------



## madsnooker89

you can say walkers are smart because they tree earlier but really how hard is it to go to a tree and bark up it like a complete idiot they dont smell nothing they just bark up the tree like a dork


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> you can say walkers are smart because they tree earlier but really how hard is it to go to a tree and bark up it like a complete idiot they dont smell nothing they just bark up the tree like a dork



Carefull there MS89 them walcur boyz don't take to kind to ya talkin bout them green leaf slick coons 

but ya ain't gotta worry tonite cause all them Walcur boys are in Hazelhurst trieng to beat the Mafia


----------



## madsnooker89

beat the pants off of every one of them  walker boyz and ther wanna be coon dogs


----------



## madsnooker89

the mafia always wins they need to get that threw ther thick skulls


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> i googled GA DAWG and it sayed fat guy not fit to hunt real coon dogs


 You wanna hunt be at my house at dark tonight.Call me for directions..770-401-7809 Michael Ghorley..Bring your money and your half breed! We can hunt for whatever you can afford! We could hunt dog for dog but I dont need a CULL heinz 57 or a sooner...


----------



## ga logger

GA DAWG said:


> You wanna hunt be at my house at dark tonight.Call me for directions..770-401-7809 Michael Ghorley..Bring your money and your half breed! We can hunt for whatever you can afford! We could hunt dog for dog but I dont need a CULL heinz 57 or a sooner...


dont let these boys get to you ga dawg


----------



## GA DAWG

ga logger said:


> dont let these boys get to you ga dawg


All they have to do is call OR show up at our next pkc hunt..ON JULY 9TH at dawsonville club house..They can call for directions to that also!!! They wanna hunt hills..We got em...I guess its not bad hunting the hills if your dog want go but 300 yards and come back though


----------



## madsnooker89

i guess yall diddnt graduate high school because i sayed my dog aint trained yet so you really got a thick skull buddy and atleast i am a reall coon hunter unlike you i will hunt any dog but you think your big stuff but your fat stuff i will blow you away when my dog get trained so get ready to lose weight big boy


----------



## jackmelson

dang boys coondogs are like coonhunters they r born & bred not made live and learn.


----------



## DEAD EYE




----------



## thomas gose

madsnooker89 said:


> i guess yall diddnt graduate high school because i sayed my dog aint trained yet so you really got a thick skull buddy and atleast i am a reall coon hunter unlike you i will hunt any dog but you think your big stuff but your fat stuff i will blow you away when my dog get trained so get ready to lose weight big boy



easy Ga dawg looks like we got a blue boy that brings insults instead of jokes. he "sayed" his dog aint trained yet so you cant play for pink slips yet. but you could run your young dog against his and have a meat hunt. you know if it trees with any meat it scores. would be an eventful night.


----------



## madsnooker89

GA DAWG is  not very smart  or not a real coon hunter he dont know what the differance is between a finished dog or a dog in training oh wait his dogs are magic they just start treeing when he tells them to or when he sticks his finger up ther butt and they start hollerin


----------



## thomas gose

madsnooker89 said:


> GA DAWG is  not very smart  or not a real coon hunter he dont know what the differance is between a finished dog or a dog in training oh wait his dogs are magic they just start treeing when he tells them to or when he sticks his finger up ther butt and they start hollerin



Dawg is not screamin wait till my dog is finished! i know he has a started dog so put your against his. no need for ugly talk on here you can save that for the dirt roads, just put your dog out there and the worst that can happen is it gets beat. most of us cut up about breeds but we all agree a coon dog is a coon dog.


----------



## madsnooker89

the reson i got so mean is this guy dont know me and he's calling my dog mix breed he's the mixed breed


----------



## madsnooker89

whats the point of putting a freshly started dog up agains a finished dog that plain stupid


----------



## thomas gose

madsnooker89 said:


> the reson i got so mean is this guy dont know me and he's calling my dog mix breed he's the mixed breed


----------



## madsnooker89

i bet you $100 dollers he wont come up here talkin that bull he wont get along with thes boys up here


----------



## thomas gose

madsnooker89 said:


> i bet you $100 dollers he wont come up here talkin that bull he wont get along with thes boys up here



Ill take that one!


----------



## madsnooker89

ok let me trace $100 on a piece of paper real quick and come on up bring a dog to dont matter what kind


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> i guess yall diddnt graduate high school because i sayed my dog aint trained yet so you really got a thick skull buddy and atleast i am a reall coon hunter unlike you i will hunt any dog but you think your big stuff but your fat stuff i will blow you away when my dog get trained so get ready to lose weight big boy


And I didnt graduate high school?


----------



## thomas gose

madsnooker89 said:


> ok let me trace $100 on a piece of paper real quick and come on up bring a dog to dont matter what kind



now your gonna have to specify what we are gonna be doing. if your bringin a blue dog im bringin a pit bull!but if your wanting to coon hunt ill bring a walker!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> Dawg is not screamin wait till my dog is finished! i know he has a started dog so put your against his. no need for ugly talk on here you can save that for the dirt roads, just put your dog out there and the worst that can happen is it gets beat. most of us cut up about breeds but we all agree a coon dog is a coon dog.



Blue Dog Mafia  Ain't here to talk Ugly , but in our book if it ain't blue it ain't true....... I've said it before and I'll say it again " We don't mind gettin beat by a COON dog that trees coons"


So with that said there are only 4 members of the Mafia and 4 only

Me 
Willcox
CP 
and Muddy Patrick


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> now your gonna have to specify what we are gonna be doing. if your bringin a blue dog im bringin a pit bull!but if your wanting to coon hunt ill bring a walker!



He did say Coon hunt so better leave that Possum Walcur at home there Thomas


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> He did say Coon hunt so better leave that Possum Walcur at home there Thomas



i hear ya any of you mafia members goin to hunt the Autumn Oaks hunt this year?


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah come on i got a 14 month old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- dog that is going pretty good right now he will tree here and there


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> i hear ya any of you mafia members goin to hunt the Autumn Oaks hunt this year?



I don't know yet we are goin to the World UKC hunt in Sept. to win it


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I don't know yet we are goin to the World UKC hunt in Sept. to win it



sept 4th is the first night of AO why dont you come upand win it too?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> yeah come on i got a 14 month old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- dog that is going pretty good right now he will tree here and there



Hey man get ya dog ready then let him back up what you mouth writes in your check book....... Save ya alot of trouble in the long run......


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> sept 4th is the first night of AO why dont you come upand win it too?



We might just let ya'll whinney Walcurs have that one


----------



## madsnooker89

man if i had a check book i would have every thing right now


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> man if i had a check book i would have every thing right now





Ya you could hunt till Monday at 2pm then


----------



## madsnooker89

i guessi you say so


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We might just let ya'll whinney Walcurs have that one



Thanks thats mighty nice of ya! What dates will the ukc word be this year? dont know if ill be there but my partners dog is qualified.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> Thanks thats mighty nice of ya! What dates will the ukc word be this year? dont know if ill be there but my partners dog is qualified.



Not sure think 2nd or 3rd week


----------



## madsnooker89

i would get into comp. hunting but nobody wants to teach me how to hunt in them


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> i would get into comp. hunting but nobody wants to teach me how to hunt in them



Just jump right on in like i'm doin you will learn right quick like


----------



## madsnooker89

i dont know wher to start i would like to go to a hunt with somebody around here but i dont know who goes


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> i dont know wher to start i would like to go to a hunt with somebody around here but i dont know who goes



Look for a PKC buddy hunt and go enter it no pressure just laid back huntin


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Just jump right on in like i'm doin you will learn right quick like



im new to it myself i just look at it like payin to hunt somewhere new. i try not to get all bent like some folks do.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> im new to it myself i just look at it like payin to hunt somewhere new. i try not to get all bent like some folks do.



Sure is nice if ya can win at someone else's place also


----------



## madsnooker89

pkc buddy hunt i never heard of that before


----------



## thomas gose

madsnooker89 said:


> pkc buddy hunt i never heard of that before



buddy hunt is just a buddy hunt there are lots of them and  some go by pkc rules some ukc.


----------



## willcox

thomas gose said:


> now your gonna have to specify what we are gonna be doing. If your bringin a blue dog im bringin a pit bull!but if your wanting to coon hunt ill bring a walker!



 kind of hard 2 decipher and understand but somewhere on back in the thread he said his dog was a black and tan.


----------



## muddy_patrick

but ya ain't gotta worry tonite cause all them Walcur boys are in Hazelhurst trieng to beat the Mafia[/QUOTE]

what was the blue dogs score friday night????? They tell me one dog came in with 400plus and had 200minus? i didnt know if that was the blue dog or not. please find out and let me know what type of dog ran a score up such as that in south GA????????????????


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Well I believe that it was ole "patricka" that had 400 but i am not real sure. And yeah I think the walker boys did a decent job of beating the mafia from what i hear. I believe the Blue Dog had some circle whichis very unbelievable from all the things i have read on this forum. I thought they always had a coon when they stopped. Why wasnt it minused or maybe sometimes these slick treeing walkers have the coon and cant find it. But you guys tell me i wouldnt know i just hunt an ole cull walker dog and dont see many coons.


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah im going to talk to somebody and go half/half on a good dog and do some comp huntin


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> but ya ain't gotta worry tonite cause all them Walcur boys are in Hazelhurst trieng to beat the Mafia



what was the blue dogs score friday night????? They tell me one dog came in with 400plus and had 200minus? i didnt know if that was the blue dog or not. please find out and let me know what type of dog ran a score up such as that in south GA????????????????[/QUOTE]



Did ya tell them half of them points was from spider eyes

There Blues Man


----------



## GA DAWG




----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


>



Got some thing even better to tell ya'll bout Ole Muddy Boyz.......

Did he tell ya'll he rode around with the Mafia and  till bout 2 am the other night 

Did he tell ya his girlfriend is a Member of the Mafia and that she will be wearing a Blue Dog Mafia  Tee-shirt at the PKC hunt in Irwinville on Aug. 10TH

How do ya think we got them phone #'s of the Walcur Misfits

Some things to ponder ya'll


----------



## GA DAWG

Sounds like ya'll bout got him recruited OR maybe us walcur hunters are just sending him in undercover like to infiltrate the Mafia.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds like ya'll bout got him recruited OR maybe us walcur hunters are just sending him in undercover like to infiltrate the Mafia.



Only thing Muddy does undercover is sleep

There ain't a Mafia member with a Hitch haul Tattoo that's 4 sure


----------



## willcox

muddy_patrick said:


> but ya ain't gotta worry tonite cause all them Walcur boys are in Hazelhurst trieng to beat the Mafia



what was the blue dogs score friday night????? They tell me one dog came in with 400plus and had 200minus? i didnt know if that was the blue dog or not. please find out and let me know what type of dog ran a score up such as that in south GA????????????????[/QUOTE]

I DIDNT GO TO SCHOOL IN OCILLA BUT THE MATH I LEARNED WOULD COME OUT TO 200 + ON THE ABOVE MENTIONED DOG.
ACCORDING TO THE PINKERGUYS ONE BLUE DOG WOULD BE SCRATCHED CAUSE HE WONT GO HUNTING. DID THIS HAPPEN?  WHAT WON THE CAST THE BLUE DOG WAS IN?

QUESTION FOR THE DAY:ON A PKC HUNT WITH MORE THAN 16 DOGS DOES A CAST HAVE TO HUNT THEIR FULL TWO HOURS TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR PLACEMENT?


----------



## Blue Iron

willcox said:


> QUESTION FOR THE DAY:ON A PKC HUNT WITH MORE THAN 16 DOGS DOES A CAST HAVE TO HUNT THEIR FULL TWO HOURS TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR PLACEMENT?


 
Yep


----------



## willcox

Thanks clyde i thought that was right.

Forgot to congratulate patriciaon its win.wow that was a very impressive score.


----------



## deramey67

hey madsnooker come to cleveland and we'll pleasure hunt and i'll try to show you the rules and give you a score card or to to read so you can learn the rules yourself. biggest thing to remember be honest bout what your dog does.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Question of the day Part 2:

If there were 26 dogs on the hunt and only 3 were off color and the rest were walcurs and 1 off color wins his cast and walcurs win the rest of the cast then there were 17 Walcur loosers then am I right????????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QGrEzKbhXM





Even his Sister don't belive him ..... Listen when she ask is the tree circle points................


----------



## madsnooker89

god i hope that aint one of the people that come on here


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

Hey madsnooker89 I don'y think you should be talking smack if you don't have a trained dog to hunt aginst people when you talk your smack. when you get you a trained dog then you can talk you some smack. REDTICKS ARE THE BEST


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> Hey madsnooker89 I don'y think you should be talking smack if you don't have a trained dog to hunt aginst people when you talk your smack. when you get you a trained dog then you can talk you some smack. REDTICKS ARE THE BEST



And you can come on here and back up what ya sayin also 

Done told ya'll we ain't gonna take your Milk money son

Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah lets hear it from the best coon huntin gay in this forum


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> yeah lets hear it from the best coon huntin gay in this forum



Ain't no call for the name callin here MS89


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

We will do it 150  for 2 dogs and room for the night. if you win.


----------



## madsnooker89

aint nobody ganging up on me when im not the only one on here talkin trash so if he wants to taget me out ill tell him how i feel


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> We will do it 150  for 2 dogs and room for the night. if you win.



Ok then it's on anytime after September ....
You bring 2 dogs and we will bring 2 Mafia dogs right


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> aint nobody ganging up on me when im not the only one on here talkin trash so if he wants to taget me out ill tell him how i feel



Still ain't no need in callin names thats 4 sure


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

Alright will let you no.


----------



## madsnooker89

aint no need for somebody bringing that up when thats old news either


----------



## madsnooker89




----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> aint no need for somebody bringing that up when thats old news either



Bring what up?????


----------



## madsnooker89

i guess you wher in la-la land when all that talk about walkers and what not was going on for the last 4-5 days


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> i guess you wher in la-la land when all that talk about walkers and what not was going on for the last 4-5 days



Ain't past your bed time????????????? Or are you still up trainin that 
treein rooster


----------



## madsnooker89

thers a few people on here i would like to see get beat pretty bad im not going to say names because peoples panties will start twistin


----------



## madsnooker89

that treein rooster will put all your special dogs eye's out and make them more slow then they are


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> that treein rooster will put all your special dogs eye's out and make them more slow then they are



Crow like a big dog when ya get him trained untill then my advice to you is sit back and learn all you can ...



Fear The Mafia  cause you like others in the past will feel the wrath soon enough


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> thers a few people on here i would like to see get beat pretty bad im not going to say names because peoples panties will start twistin



Go ahead and call them out .... but if ya do ya better pull the waist sting tight on them Power Ranger PJ's cause it could get UGLY for ya


----------



## madsnooker89

man you are obsessed with that mafia stuff i think your the kid your the one that needs to pull them string tight on them pokemon pj's what do them dogs of yours come out of little ball when you say goofy i choose you and doopy i choose you to


----------



## WALKER BOY 2




----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> man you are obsessed with that mafia stuff i think your the kid your the one that needs to pull them string tight on them pokemon pj's what do them dogs of yours come out of little ball when you say goofy i choose you and doopy i choose you to



Let me tell ya what the Mafia is son .... We are a group of Blue tick owners that have a line of dogs that have some of the best blood around these parts . 

We hate to get beat by a slick treeing dog with a passion and don't mind getting beat by a Real coon dog.

The 3 original members hunt the PKC,UKC and do alot of pleasure hunting ....

The Blue Dog Mafia  was brought about to have fun with other coon huntin friends that hunt other breeds......

But at the same time if we get called out by someone like you we ain't skeerd to travel and try ya out that's for sure


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah  i called you out my rooster is going to take the down


----------



## madsnooker89

plus we dont like colerd folks up here


----------



## muddy_patrick

Did ya tell them half of them points was from spider eyes

jimmy it was a pkc hunt not ukc Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- they were all coons just for your information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> plus we dont like colerd folks up here



I'll put the offer out to you like I did Walker Boys.....

150$ and a night up in the local motel at your place if we beat ya ...What ya say ???????

Young started dog if ya want us to 

PKC or UKC rules and a 2 hour hunt time ....

The offer is on the Table so pull ya up a chair if ya want in on the


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> Did ya tell them half of them points was from spider eyes
> 
> jimmy it was a pkc hunt not ukc Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- they were all coons just for your information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh Ok Muddy congrats on the win then

See you learned alot Wed. nite ridin with the Mafia


----------



## back nine

is the mafia gona be in sycamore monday night?


----------



## muddy_patrick

QUESTION FOR THE DAY:ON A PKC HUNT WITH MORE THAN 16 DOGS DOES A CAST HAVE TO HUNT THEIR FULL TWO HOURS TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR PLACEMENT?[/QUOTE]

When a score card is signed doesnt it mean that two hours have been completed and a hunt was judged in completion with the rules of the selected organization??????? just wondering??? But we know you blue boys always gotta hunt an exscuse for getting beat or on the other hand not having enough PLUS POINTS not to get in the big money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> plus we dont like colerd folks up here



See there was no call for that remark


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

back nine said:


> is the mafia gona be in sycamore monday night?



Yep
Are you gonna be there?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

muddy_patrick said:


> QUESTION FOR THE DAY:ON A PKC HUNT WITH MORE THAN 16 DOGS DOES A CAST HAVE TO HUNT THEIR FULL TWO HOURS TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR PLACEMENT?



When a score card is signed doesnt it mean that two hours have been completed and a hunt was judged in completion with the rules of the selected organization??????? just wondering??? But we know you blue boys always gotta hunt an exscuse for getting beat or on the other hand not having enough PLUS POINTS not to get in the big money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Not when the card is signed by 4 Walcur boyz


----------



## madsnooker89

i'm not  the one who started anything but if you fell that i did what ever i really dont care and i really dont want to hunt with you i dont really want to meet you because it dont seem we get along to good


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> i'm not  the one who started anything but if you fell that i did what ever i really dont care and i really dont want to hunt with you i dont really want to meet you because it dont seem we get along to good



Might be my Color??????????????


----------



## madsnooker89

maybe it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!%%%%%%%%%%%^^^^^^&&&&&&&&&&########@@@@@@@@%^^^^^^&&&&*****)(


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> maybe it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!%%%%%%%%%%%^^^^^^&&&&&&&&&&########@@@@@@@@%^^^^^^&&&&*****)(



Ok then I see your chair at the Table is empty


----------



## madsnooker89

i would but i just had a son and im about of work so i cant spend the extra 200 bucks on a hunt sorry


----------



## willcox

muddy_patrick said:


> QUESTION FOR THE DAY:ON A PKC HUNT WITH MORE THAN 16 DOGS DOES A CAST HAVE TO HUNT THEIR FULL TWO HOURS TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR PLACEMENT?



When a score card is signed doesnt it mean that two hours have been completed and a hunt was judged in completion with the rules of the selected organization??????? just wondering??? But we know you blue boys always gotta hunt an exscuse for getting beat or on the other hand not having enough PLUS POINTS not to get in the big money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

EASY THERE HOLLYWOOD MUDDY. THAT WASNT A WALCUR VS BLUETICK QUESTION . JUST A QUESTION ! NO NEED FOR THAT HOSTILITY IN YOUR ANSWER. JUST WONDERING KNOWLEDGABLE AS YOU ARE OL WISE ONE WHY YOU DIDNT ANSWER THE OTHER TWO QUESTIONS? 

ACCORDING TO THE PINKERGUYS ONE BLUE DOG WOULD BE SCRATCHED CAUSE HE WONT GO HUNTING. DID THIS HAPPEN? WHAT WON THE CAST THE BLUE DOG WAS IN?

ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO YOU AND PATTY ON THAT IMPRESSIVE SCORE. I THINK JIMMY IS WORKING UP A PARTY AND VIDEO PRESENTATION TO CELEBRATE!!

DONT FORGET THE QUESTION OF THE DAY #2 EITHER !! 
YOU SHOULD THINK ABOUT STARTING A SITE WHERE PEOPLE COULD ASK YOU QUESTIONS ABOUT HUNTING OR RULES OR RECEIVER HITCHES. "ASK MUDDY OR PATTY" . NO SENSE IN YOU KEEPING ALL THAT KNOWLEDGE TO YOURSELF!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Are any Mafia members gonna be at the dawsonville pkc hunt Thursday?  I think they are skeered! It would be bad to travel up here and loose Which is gonna happen Yall need a few mafia members from north ga..That way we can beat them and they want have such a long unhappy ride back home


----------



## willcox

you come on south ga dawg. we are  all too fat for those mountains . come on and we will wrestle a gater after the hunt.lol


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> you come on south ga dawg. we are  all too fat for those mountains . come on and we will wrestle a gater after the hunt.lol


In due time my friend..Bout JANUARY that is


----------



## willcox

i hear ya! just wish those mtns got smaller in the winter.lol


----------



## GA DAWG

They actually get bigger and longer as the season goes on..The dogs have to go further and further to get one treed...You should come on up here about feb


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> They actually get bigger and longer as the season goes on..The dogs have to go further and further to get one treed...You should come on up here about feb



i sure wish yall would pick a more neutral ground. its either gators in south Ga or mtns in NGa! both of which are ruff on a fat kid like me, and i want to play!


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> i sure wish yall would pick a more neutral ground. its either gators in south Ga or mtns in NGa! both of which are ruff on a fat kid like me, and i want to play!


Olcmulgee in January..Thats central enough..Maybe alittle closer for the flat landers..I'll meet you on 75 and we will go get em!


----------



## deramey67

ga dawg your hunt gonna be this thursday coming up if so can i hunt my dogs that's akc and ukc registered. If i can pm me directions


----------



## GA DAWG

deramey67 said:


> ga dawg your hunt gonna be this thursday coming up if so can i hunt my dogs that's akc and ukc registered. If i can pm me directions


Yeah its this thursday..I'll pm you the details.You aint bringing a blue dog are ya?


----------



## deramey67

if i had a blue dog i'd  myself


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Olcmulgee in January..Thats central enough..Maybe alittle closer for the flat landers..I'll meet you on 75 and we will go get em!




Ya'll know the gators and skeeters are still out then... it don't get cold down here till Late Feb. or march


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

deramey67 said:


> if i had a blue dog i'd  myself



I would do it anyway if I was you


----------



## GA DAWG

deramey67 said:


> if i had a blue dog i'd  myself






jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya'll know the gators and skeeters are still out then... it don't get cold down here till Late Feb. or march


Yeah but we want to come before all the easy coon are gone..We gotta atleast give the blue dogs alittle bit of a chance Plus I guess ya'll will have a world champion by then..Then I can say I beat a world champion


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Olcmulgee in January..Thats central enough..Maybe alittle closer for the flat landers..I'll meet you on 75 and we will go get em!



come on with it dawg! i live 1 mile off of 75 and remember peidmont is open in january too. we can go wax tail on olcmulgee one night and hunt peidmont the next.


----------



## mriver72

I dont need a Mafia just 1 Walker ...


----------



## deramey67

if they don't have a champion by then they'll have some lame excuse


----------



## GA DAWG

deramey67 said:


> if they don't have a champion by then they'll have some lame excuse


I already know what its gonna be..I see it coming..I'll PM it to ya..Then in october you can post that PM


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

mriver72 said:


> I dont need a Mafia just 1 Walker ...


Everyone can dream there dream


deramey67 said:


> if they don't have a champion by then they'll have some lame excuse


Like you will have one by then 


GA DAWG said:


> I already know what its gonna be..I see it coming..I'll PM it to ya..Then in october you can post that PM



Pm me with it Ga Dawg I gotta hear what we are gonna say




I can tell ya'll onething the Mafia will be there 2 win it all while ya'll are still in GA chasin those rabbit dogs after dark


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Pm me with it Ga Dawg I gotta hear what we are gonna say


This is a walker dog person PM...Its private..No blue hunters allowed  Is it cool down there tonight? Is here..I'm fixin to hit it..I'll tree one for yall


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> This is a walker dog person PM...Its private..No blue hunters allowed  Is it cool down there tonight? Is here..I'm fixin to hit it..I'll tree one for yall



Ya ya'll Pinks hang together but thats ok with me .... 
And if ya ain't left the house yet you are behind cause we just treed one about 45 min. ago and allready back at the house


----------



## willcox

GA DAWG said:


> Olcmulgee in January..Thats central enough..Maybe alittle closer for the flat landers..I'll meet you on 75 and we will go get em!


thomas gose Quote:

come on with it dawg! i live 1 mile off of 75 and remember peidmont is open in january too. we can go wax tail on olcmulgee one night and hunt peidmont the next. 




hey jmfdakaniterider2 that place must be full of evergreen trees if they wanting to turn those walcurs loose after the leaves have fallen 
they might need to get that freaky redbone guy to go with them.  them there yankees must hunt different than us with all that waxing each others tail and all they talking bout doing.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> thomas gose Quote:
> 
> come on with it dawg! i live 1 mile off of 75 and remember peidmont is open in january too. we can go wax tail on olcmulgee one night and hunt peidmont the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jmfdakaniterider2 that place must be full of evergreen trees if they wanting to turn those walcurs loose after the leaves have fallen
> they might need to get that freaky redbone guy to go with them.  them there yankees must hunt different than us with all that waxing each others tail and all they talking bout doing.



They might beat us but i'll be if anyone is gonna wax my tail that's 4 sure.....

Bet there is alot of spider eye's up there


----------



## thomas gose

gotta be careful what you say on here or youll get three pages of profanity edits!


----------



## ryan_beasley

Tell me something...  Does anybody besides back nine have any wins outside of ya'lls little local clubs? Obviously somebody lucked up with a cast win at a rqe but what else?  There's bigger fish to fry...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ryan_beasley said:


> Tell me something...  Does anybody besides back nine have any wins outside of ya'lls little local clubs? Obviously somebody lucked up with a cast win at a rqe but what else?  There's bigger fish to fry...



Ok Mr Beasley here it is ::::::

First Back nine has nothing to do with us , and yes we do respect his dog thats 4 sure

As far as wins outside our "little local clubs" as you put them only one of us has been comp hunting for the past 3 years or so . I'm just learning to comp hunt and will be in it wide open by this time next year


So you call the RQE win luck ?? Ole Sam did beat 2 walcurs and a Redbone ... Can you show us a RQE win slip????


Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## ryan_beasley

No doubt the first year is a a lot of learning.  2005 was my first but I had a 4th place zone to go with that rqe win.  I've been down that road.  Put together some other impressive national level placings too that year.  If u need a resume I'll fill you in.  All jokes aside I wish ya'll the best of luck and hunting should be similar to what our southern dogs are used to.


----------



## thomas gose

i think we are all gonna just have to get together and have one big fist fight after all the trashin on here.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Easy now there JMF...you're getting a little to hostile.  I just wanted to come in and let the Blue Dog Mafia in on what all went down on Tuesday night in Blackshear.  Cut loose first drop and ol Ape (the slick treeing walker bred pup of mine) went 200+ "Shallow and Lonely" while the bluetick and the other dog on the cast ran a "hot runner" out of the country and lost it.  

Next drop resulted in a tree that was covered bullises and ran up into a big oak tree with the big Ape treeing 4:40 before the other two decided to back.  

Last drop resulted in the older male treeing slick and ol Blue me2ing...just to steal a line from ol Muddy, when Ape's lookin up...there's two lookin down!!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

ryan_beasley said:


> No doubt the first year is a a lot of learning.  2005 was my first but I had a 4th place zone to go with that rqe win.  I've been down that road.  Put together some other impressive national level placings too that year.  If u need a resume I'll full you in.  All jokes aside I wish ya'll the best of luck and hunting should be similar to what our southern dogs are used to.



When you gonna get ol Reggie started hittin the timber?


----------



## willcox

thomas gose said:


> i think we are all gonna just have to get together and have one big fist fight after all the trashin on here.



too much work to fist fight how bout a good old fashioned checker game or a spelling bee?


gatorsucker   congrats on the win . always stinks to hear when someone had to hunt without any competition. bet it almost makes you feel guilty about your win . maybe next time you will have some decent competition to really push you and your dog


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

willcox said:


> too much work to fist fight how bout a good old fashioned checker game or a spelling bee?
> 
> 
> gatorsucker   congrats on the win . always stinks to hear when someone had to hunt without any competition. bet it almost makes you feel guilty about your win . maybe next time you will have some decent competition to really push you and your dog



A win is a win bud, no guilty feelings here.  Can't help who you draw, but can have influence on the scorecard!!!  Maybe one day I'll be as good as you you blueballers....ya'll only draw out with and beat the best huh? LOL


"always stinks to hear when someone had to hunt without any competition"
Man I hate to hear even a member of the BDM realizes that Blues aren't any competition!!!


----------



## willcox

always draw a cast full of walcurs. that would be the best wouldnt it? i mean they are the greatest thing since the invention of the wheel arent they


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

Some are....many aren't.  Same in every breed/bloodline.  I was just wanting to give ya'll crap about the bluedog man.  I promise I've seen several culled throughout the years, but it still aint been bad enough for me to go blue...lol


----------



## willcox

no argument here. ive always said there needs to be a lot more culling in every breed. we all have our preferences and id just have to quit before i hunted a baby dairy calf,





BLUETICKS: HUNT THE BEST TO H*LL WITH THE REST


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya ya'll Pinks hang together but thats ok with me ....
> And if ya ain't left the house yet you are behind cause we just treed one about 45 min. ago and allready back at the house


Caged coons dont count..


----------



## cherokeepride741

Any of you BLUE DOG MAFIA boys want to join the WALKER MAFIA how about you BLUE IRON..................???? I will send you a application.


----------



## ryan_beasley

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> When you gonna get ol Reggie started hittin the timber?




Reggie?????  Woods???? Walking?????  I'd have to tell him there's a free meal at every tree! hahaha   Heck I can't get him to go deer hunting with me and I plant his food plots and put up his stand for him.  That youngin keeps them stretched out. (that's his excuse anyways)


----------



## back nine

With all this mafia business going on I think I'm gona start a coondog mafia. I don't care what color the sucker is as long as it trees coons and wins hunts I will feed and hunt it. I've seen nice ones in all breeds but my preference is winners.


----------



## thomas gose

back nine said:


> With all this mafia business going on I think I'm gona start a coondog mafia. I don't care what color the sucker is as long as it trees coons and wins hunts I will feed and hunt it. I've seen nice ones in all breeds but my preference is winners.



Now i'd join that mafia!


----------



## clp286

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Easy now there JMF...you're getting a little to hostile.  I just wanted to come in and let the Blue Dog Mafia in on what all went down on Tuesday night in Blackshear.  Cut loose first drop and ol Ape (the slick treeing walker bred pup of mine) went 200+ "Shallow and Lonely" while the bluetick and the other dog on the cast ran a "hot runner" out of the country and lost it.
> 
> Next drop resulted in a tree that was covered bullises and ran up into a big oak tree with the big Ape treeing 4:40 before the other two decided to back.
> 
> Last drop resulted in the older male treeing slick and ol Blue me2ing...just to steal a line from ol Muddy, when Ape's lookin up...there's two lookin down!!!



who did u draw down there that had a blue dog ??


----------



## clp286

back nine said:


> With all this mafia business going on I think I'm gona start a coondog mafia. I don't care what color the sucker is as long as it trees coons and wins hunts I will feed and hunt it. I've seen nice ones in all breeds but my preference is winners.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Caged coons dont count..



Only cage that coon was in was a corn field with a fence


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Only cage that coon was in was a corn field with a fence


I knew ya'll were hunting in a pen or something


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

cherokeepride741 said:


> Any of you BLUE DOG MAFIA boys want to join the WALKER MAFIA how about you BLUE IRON..................???? I will send you a application.



Why in the world would we want to degrade ourselfs and do somethink stupid like that????????????/


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I knew ya'll were hunting in a pen or something



If we were then we must have been trainin a Walcur


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If we were then we must have been trainin a Walcur


Its good to know you have FINALLY saw the light


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Its good to know you have FINALLY saw the light



Not as long as I live it will never happen


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Not as long as I live it will never happen


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> too much work to fist fight how bout a good old fashioned checker game or a spelling bee?
> 
> 
> gatorsucker   congrats on the win . always stinks to hear when someone had to hunt without any competition. bet it almost makes you feel guilty about your win . maybe next time you will have some decent competition to really push you and your dog



Hey Willcox if we had a spelling bee there would be alot of scratched hunters there that is for sure........

Bet ya the 15 would catch them on just how to spell coon cause most only see slick


----------



## WALKER BOY 2

a spelling bee?


Half the people on here will have to go back to school to learn how to spell agin. I am in school and i can't spell.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

clp286 said:


> who did u draw down there that had a blue dog ??



Burley Davis with dog named bit


----------



## coondog1

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Hey Willcox if we had a spelling bee there would be alot of scratched hunters there that is for sure........
> 
> Bet ya the 15 would catch them on just how to spell coon cause most only see slick



HAHA!!!!!!!! You'd come closer to winning a coon hunt with a bluetick than winning a spelling bee!

If we were then we must have been trainin a Walcur

Why in the world would we want to degrade ourselfs and do somethink stupid like that????????????/

Bet there is alot of spider eye's up there

And if ya ain't left the house yet you are behind cause we just treed one about 45 min. ago and allready back at the house


----------



## coondog1

back nine said:


> With all this mafia business going on I think I'm gona start a coondog mafia. I don't care what color the sucker is as long as it trees coons and wins hunts I will feed and hunt it. I've seen nice ones in all breeds but my preference is winners.



Absolutely! Nice post!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts

If I were to ever get a blue dog I'd have to name it Webster after that post!!!


----------



## locknut

Don't be throwing of on "Webster's" now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

locknut said:


> Don't be throwing of on "Webster's" now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OF or OFF ????????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

coondog1 said:


> HAHA!!!!!!!! You'd come closer to winning a coon hunt with a bluetick than winning a spelling bee!
> 
> If we were then we must have been trainin a Walcur
> 
> Why in the world would we want to degrade ourselfs and do somethink stupid like that????????????/
> 
> Bet there is alot of spider eye's up there
> 
> And if ya ain't left the house yet you are behind cause we just treed one about 45 min. ago and allready back at the house



Never said I could spell either


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

coondog1 said:


> HAHA!!!!!!!! You'd come closer to winning a coon hunt with a bluetick than winning a spelling bee!
> 
> If we were then we must have been trainin a Walcur
> 
> Why in the world would we want to degrade ourselfs and do somethink stupid like that????????????/
> 
> Bet there is alot of spider eye's up there
> 
> And if ya ain't left the house yet you are behind cause we just treed one about 45 min. ago and allready back at the house



I just spell it so most here can understand it


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I just spell it so most here can understand it


Thats funny even if you do hunt booticks


----------



## all ticked up

save a tree eat a beaver lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

all ticked up said:


> save a tree eat a beaver lol



:


----------



## willcox

well from the report i just got neither chase or gatorboy were hunting coondogs tonight. evidently they rode out together and must have rubbed on each other in the dog box cause they both acted a little psycho lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> well from the report i just got neither chase or gatorboy were hunting coondogs tonight. evidently they rode out together and must have rubbed on each other in the dog box cause they both acted a little psycho lol



Say it ain't so Willcox guess ole jeanshorts is gonna be mad at the Mafia now for sure


----------



## back nine

just got in from hunting hanna and a 11 month old swamp cat pup. 4 drops 3 trees and 3 sets of eyes. Pup really did good on the last two.


----------



## locknut

How did the Mafia do last night at Glenwood?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

locknut said:


> How did the Mafia do last night at Glenwood?



Did ya read Willcox's post from last night


----------



## GA DAWG

No Mafia showed up at Dawsonville last night..Just as I figured!  Would have done them no good anyhow...We had to much walker power show up..


----------



## locknut

Who got in at Dawsonville?


----------



## GA DAWG

locknut said:


> Who got in at Dawsonville?


Krazy,Superbad,Snug..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> No Mafia showed up at Dawsonville last night..Just as I figured!  Would have done them no good anyhow...We had to much walker power show up..



Keep wishing upon the stars and one day it will come true


----------



## GA DAWG

Star light, star bright, first star I see tonight. I wish I may; I wish I might, have the wish I wish tonight..."


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Star light, star bright, first star I see tonight. I wish I may; I wish I might, have the wish I wish tonight..."



what you wishin for dawg some compatition from a bluetick?


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> what you wishin for dawg some compatition from a bluetick?


Not just any blue dog..I'm looking for a Mafia dog


----------



## willcox

ga dawg come on to irwinville [blue dog mafia headquarters] aug 10 .  we will have a spot waiting for you.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> ga dawg come on to irwinville [blue dog mafia headquarters] aug 10 .  we will have a spot waiting for you.



If that walcur is so good then you can win your gas money back home


But don't come down here beggin cause the Mafia ain't in the loan Buss.


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> ga dawg come on to irwinville [blue dog mafia headquarters] aug 10 .  we will have a spot waiting for you.


Yall come up here to Dawsonville on Aug 6th....Mafia=


----------



## locknut

Was the Mafia in Hazlehurst last night?????????


----------



## willcox

yeah chase was there. didnt do any good  dog didnt do right. still wanting to act like a walker since he road with that one the other night. if he dont go back to acting like a bluetick soon reckon  we gonna have to kill him .

how many walcurs lost at hazlehurst?


----------



## COONHUNTER123

Which one you goin to kill wilcox chase or sam there both about the same. LOL Well the Pinkertons are two for two mafia boys Albany friday Hazelhurst last nite. Mark i think you should just let Chase handle Patrick one nite atleast to get yall back on the map. See yall monday. (Pinkerton houndsman association dedicated to the elimination of the bluetick nation.


----------



## willcox

HECK MUDDY IS YALLS POSTERCHILD FOR GREATEST HANDLER OF ALL TIME AND HE CANT EVEN WIN WITH PATRICK LOL . CHASE IS TOO HONEST TO HANDLE PATTY.  TOUGH DECISION ON CHASE OR SAM MIGHT HAVE TO PUT A HIT ON BOTH.CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN MAYBE WE CAN GET BACK ON TRACK AND GIVE YOU PINKIES SOME COMPETITION. KELLY YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR HANDLE TO TREEHUNTER 123 SO AS YOU DONT OFFEND ANY OF THE OTHER PINKERS.op2:


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> HECK MUDDY IS YALLS POSTERCHILD FOR GREATEST HANDLER OF ALL TIME AND HE CANT EVEN WIN WITH PATRICK LOL . CHASE IS TOO HONEST TO HANDLE PATTY.  TOUGH DECISION ON CHASE OR SAM MIGHT HAVE TO PUT A HIT ON BOTH.CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN MAYBE WE CAN GET BACK ON TRACK AND GIVE YOU PINKIES SOME COMPETITION. KELLY YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR HANDLE TO TREEHUNTER 123 SO AS YOU DONT OFFEND ANY OF THE OTHER PINKERS.op2:



What's all this bout Muddy being the Poster child for the Pinkies ?????? Don't tell his girlfriend cause she is the Miss Blue Dog Mafia centerfold for July


----------



## willcox

Jimmy -have you decided which photo to use yet? I think we just need to do another photo shoot!lol


----------



## clp286




----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> Jimmy -have you decided which photo to use yet? I think we just need to do another photo shoot!lol



Might use the one where she is holdin the bluetick with her Blue Dog Mafia wife beater on .... what ya'll think

I heard Hitch -Haul wants to do a full 12 month shoot of Her and Muddy for next year

Should really come out good with him in that orange jumpsuit


----------



## COONHUNTER123

Muddy has not told us that his new girl yall's poster girl.


----------



## willcox

OLE MUDDY ISNT TELLING YALL ALOT  THINK HE IS CATCHING BLUE FEVER


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Hey Wilcox is that the ghost of Gus in that first pic????????


----------



## willcox

Could be or it might be where i edited muddy out of the pic 


dont make them much better than he was


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> Could be or it might be where i edited muddy out of the pic
> 
> 
> dont make them much better than he was



Ya I don't doubt that there Buddy ..........

Goin out with Chase in a few for a drop or 2 .... 
Talk to ya in a few


----------



## clp286

Warning to all rickys:

Blue dog mafia about to hit the woods! Run for ya life!!!!!!!!


----------

